# dishwasher install - replacing copper



## feh (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi folks!

I'm replacing a dishwasher. I've got the old one out, and I'm ready to install the new one. My problem is that the old dishwasher had copper run all the way to the inlet of the dishwasher. The new dishwasher will require something flexible, as the water supply needs to be run through a channel on the bottom of the washer.

So, I need to remove most of the existing copper and make a junction for some flexible braided hose, which I'll then run to the inlet.

I've never done this before. First of all, does this sound like a sensible approach? If so, how do I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Where does the old copper line start? If it runs to a shutoff--disconnect it there and use the existing shut off--You may need to get an adapter if the old line was 1/2 inch..(your new line will be 3/8)


----------



## feh (Feb 5, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Where does the old copper line start? If it runs to a shutoff--disconnect it there and use the existing shut off--You may need to get an adapter if the old line was 1/2 inch..(your new line will be 3/8)


Yes, it runs to a shut off. I can take pix if that would help.

The existing junction at the shutoff is soldered. Does that make disconnection impossible?


----------



## feh (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way - I've investigated the situation further, and I think I could actually make the existing copper tubing work. Is there any reason I couldn't run the tubing in the channel on the bottom of the dishwasher, instead of pex or braided tube? The copper is 3/8" ID and 1/2" OD and about 18 years old. Would it be a bad idea to re-use it and bend it to the needed shape?

Thanks!


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

There is no reason you can't use the soft copper tubing on a new dishwasher. We do it all the time when the dishwasher is really far away from the sink, or around a corner cabinet where a 60" braided line won't reach. 

The bottom of the dishwasher has a 1/2" ips inlet, so you need whats called a "dishwasher EL" it's basically a 90 that threads into the dishwasher with a 3/8 compression on the other end to adapt to either soft copper or a braided flex line.

Good luck!


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Just replaced my dishwasher it had soft copper piped to the inlet valve.

What a pain, took everything off electrical, plumbing, drain.

While I had the new washer in front of the cabinet I hooked up the braided line the flex drain line and the electrical plug.

Started to ease the dishwasher in place while sending all the utilities through the hole in the lower cabinet in the right side rear (under the sink) while pushing the DW in place eased all the lines in put dishwasher in place hooked up all utilities under cabinet checked for leaks and operation OK.

Get rid of the copper it's to hard to work with in such a small confined area. Even though I think copper is better than any other material.


----------



## feh (Feb 5, 2010)

I finished the installation this morning. I kept the original copper - I was very fortunate in that the existing copper was pretty much exactly the correct length for the new washer, so I just needed to bend it (there is a channel under the dishwasher through which the water feed needed to run). 

No leaks - everything works great. Thanks folks!


----------



## jordanrieger (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but this situation matches mine almost perfectly. I was able to bend the old copper pipe to reach my dishwasher inlet, and screw the compression fitting on. This was difficult because I couldn't see it well under the dishwasher, and there wasn't enough space to use a wrench. But I hand-tightened it as far as I could with a rag. The problem is, as soon as I open up the cut-off valve to the dishwasher under my sink, the compression fitting springs a leak. I tried plumber's putty, but it's almost impossible to apply it evenly around the seal because I can't get my hands around the thing with all the obstruction.

So I think I should cut about 18" off the end of the copper pipe using a hacksaw and then attach a flex line, which will be easier to screw into the dishwasher. The question is, how do I do that? Most of the tutorials I've found don't apply to this exact situation.

Any tips?


----------

